# het raptor, (leo)



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

when you see het raptor, does it go through your mind that its not acutually het for raptor, infact albino patternless eclipse ? i ask this because it just play on my mind lol


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> when you see het raptor, does it go through your mind that its not acutually het for raptor, infact albino patternless eclipse ? i ask this because it just play on my mind lol


If NON Talbino there HET Talbino,Eclipse.

If Talbino there HET Eclipse.

There not HET in the terms of recessive.But infact Poly'HET Patternless reverse striped.You are not guaranteed to get Patternless reverse striped but some breeding make it more likly that others.

SORRY! People you must start saying patternless reverse striped or at lest patternless striped.Just patternless is already taken.

Patternless reverse striped/Patternless striped the polygenic trait found in RAPTOR's/APTOR's.

Patternless a recessive trait breeds true all the time.


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

lol ok gazz, will in future reference.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

god yeah.it really does get my back up.i mean you dont say a dog is het cat do you so why lie about the gecko just to make some money??also winds me up how they say oh i have raptors for sale with snake eyes:bash:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> god yeah.it really does get my back up.i mean you dont say a dog is het cat do you so why lie about the gecko just to make some money??also winds me up how they say oh i have raptors for sale with snake eyes:bash:


Its because a gecko can technically be het for RAPTOR.
Just because not all of the traits that make up RAPTOR are genetically proven, doesnt mean they cant get passed on.

A gecko from RAPTOR x Normal will be normal het RAPTOR although the only genetic traits in RAPTOR are Tremper Albino and Eclipse, Patternless Reverse Stripe and the Orange (tangerine) can still be inheritable a 1 or 2 generations down the line.

If the parents are APTOR x RAPTOR then the offspring will be 100% eclipse and almost definately be carrying the patternless reverse stripe and tangerine traits. So in my eyes het RAPTOR.

In regards to "snaked eyed" RAPTORS, i dont see the problem providing the solids are red then its is clearly a RAPTOR because it is carrying both albino and eclipse.
Unfortunately eclipse is one of the genes we cant control (or havent been able to yet) so that we get 100% solid eyes in the better specimens all the time. Hence why 9/10 RAPTORS dont actually have 2 solid red eyes.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

i cant see y some people lie about the baby geckos ie. saying there het for something when there not. :bash:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> If the parents are APTOR x RAPTOR then the offspring will be 100% (HET) eclipse and almost definately be carrying the patternless reverse stripe and tangerine traits. So in my eyes het RAPTOR.


Souldn't there be a HET in there?.Though there are alot of APTOR out there that are infact HET Eclipse.So some people breed a APTOR X RAPTOR and get both APTOR & RAPTOR offspring.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

gazz said:


> Souldn't there be a HET in there?.Though there are alot of APTOR out there that are infact HET Eclipse.So some people breed a APTOR X RAPTOR and get both APTOR & RAPTOR offspring.


Yeah sorry 100% het eclipse. The point i was trying to make though was even though Patternless Rev Stripe (P) and Tangerine (OR) arent genetic they are still inheritable even a few gens down the line.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> Its because a gecko can technically be het for RAPTOR.
> Just because not all of the traits that make up RAPTOR are genetically proven, doesnt mean they cant get passed on.
> 
> A gecko from RAPTOR x Normal will be normal het RAPTOR although the only genetic traits in RAPTOR are Tremper Albino and Eclipse, Patternless Reverse Stripe and the Orange (tangerine) can still be inheritable a 1 or 2 generations down the line.
> ...


yes i was meaning more so the point of when they say things like aptors are all het raptor though and fail to see the fact that it isnt unless its already in the blood line.so many people lie about it.for me i wont touch them unless they have come from true raptor parents-both with red eyes.i dont want the poss het raptor chance even like they basicly should state anyway.i want to know what is in there when i breed it really.


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

im gonna borrow this thread :lol2:

what would you get if RAPTOR x tremper patternless??? any het raptors?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mouki said:


> im gonna borrow this thread :lol2:
> 
> what would you get if RAPTOR x tremper patternless??? any het raptors?


Effectively yes.

Genetically speaking

RAPTOR (Patternless Rev Stripe tangerine albino eclipse) x Tremper Patternless (different to the patty rev stripe) =

100% Tremper albinos het eclipse and patternless
Some may show varying degrees of Tangerine, and patternless reverse stripe (this may be in the form of jungle patterning or stripe patterning)
And those that dont show it are what most what call polygenetic het for Patternless rev stripe and tangerine (ie the rest of the RAPTOR traits). Meaning that it could be passed on to the offspring of the offspring and so on.

Obviously this will depend on the quality of the initial RAPTOR : victory:


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

sam12345 said:


> Effectively yes.
> 
> Genetically speaking
> 
> ...


thanks...i was just wondering :whistling2:


----------

